# Auto Detox: Subaru Impreza 22B



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Subaru Impreza 22B 2 day exterior enhancement

A new client from Wales who had the car trailered to my unit not long ago for its car clean

He is a designer by trade, has a very keen eye & list of requirements for his new purchase

After the delivery driver unloaded outside my unit I inspected the car & called the owner

Onto the exterior cleaning, wheel arches with a thorough jet wash, good dose of APC & vikan brush





































Rinsed again after cleaning










Alloys were in very good order but still received a good clean

Rinsed first










Acid free wheel cleaner applied










Swissvax wheel brush for the faces










Medium metal free wheel brush for the inner barrel



















Mini EZ for behind the break callipers & spokes










Rinsed off to finish, tar remover was used later in the job to remove any tar spots on the alloys

The door shuts were rinsed with the jet wash & cleaned with detailing brushes & a strong mix of apc



















These were treated all around the car & rinsed off as I went along.

The tyres were cleaned with apc & tar remover to help remove any stubborn old tyre dressing

Onto the body work first a thorough jet wash then a citrus pre wash applied via pump sprayer left to dwell a few minutes & given a good jet wash



















Next up time to tackle the tiny areas around the car with a long bristled detail brush & apc solution




























Rinsed as I went along & then washed 2 buckets with a plush wash mitt



















After a gentle but through washing its was tar removing time, the condition of the was was very good & only minor tar spotting was present but this was still an essential stage

Nice clean cloth for the job










Gently wiped










Product rinsed off panel at a time










There was not a great deal of contamination on the car but again clay stage still well worth the time put in

After a section of the bonnet










Final wash & rinse then on to drying stage, plush microfiber drying towel










Warm air blower in the unit for the little areas around the car



















Paint readings taken with the Posi prior to any machine work










Time to inspect the paint with the 3M Sungun










Halide light


















































































The paintwork received a 2 stage machine polish via the rotary, there was no need for anything more than a polishing pad & 3.02 followed with finishing pad & 85RE on this paintwork a bit of sympathy to the paintwork goes along way 

A selection of afters prior to lsp being applied

Halide light










The windows were machine polished too

Before:










After:










Back to the paint work, 3M Sungun



















Halide light




























3M Sungun










The paint work was treated to a sealant & the tyres were dressed, alloys sealed with wheel wax, wheel arches dressed but no exhaust as the owner detested the one that came on the car & it was being replaced the following week plus all the other tiny bits that make up the end of the car clean after final checks she was rolled out into the morning sun for some photo's before the owner arrived from Wales to collect



























































































One from inside the unit










Was the owner happy ? I think so as I've just detailed his Aston Martin Vanquish 

There we have it 2 day exterior enhancement on a Subaru Impreza 22B

Thanks for taking the time to look

Facebook page: www.facebook.com/autodetox

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning car and great work. It's nice to see one of these in original condition


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Stunning motor and great work.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :buffer: Looks great now :thumb: thanks for the detailed write up...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb work on a special car.SJ.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Top work on that one. When is the thread on the Vanquish coming up?


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome before and even more so after. Smashing work. I hope it's an original exhaust going on, a car like that shouldn't be modified.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, that car looks awesome. Fantastic gloss and top work.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Excellent work Baz. Enjoyed the write up. Glad to see you back on here, it's been far to long since we saw some of your work.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

We'll done that look brilliant. Mirror finish on the sides!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Wowser!!! Nice work. I do love those wheels man.


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Great work there buddy..


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Jack said:


> Stunning car and great work. It's nice to see one of these in original condition


Thanks Jack, have to agree the owner had already de-customised it before it came to me (your avatar it too funny :lol



d7ve_b said:


> Stunning motor and great work.


Cheers Dave



AGRE said:


> Great results :buffer: Looks great now :thumb: thanks for the detailed write up...


You're welcome & thanks for the comment



stonejedi said:


> Superb work on a special car.SJ.


Cheers jedi



Guru said:


> Top work on that one. When is the thread on the Vanquish coming up?


Thanks, not sure if I will post the Vanquish but here is a pic of it for you :thumb:


Aston Martin Vanquish by autodetox, on Flickr



Willows-dad said:


> Awesome before and even more so after. Smashing work. I hope it's an original exhaust going on, a car like that shouldn't be modified.


Yes its going to be an original item for the exhaust :thumb: Cheers for the kind words



GarveyVW said:


> Wow, that car looks awesome. Fantastic gloss and top work.


Thanks Garvey



sludge59 said:


> Excellent work Baz. Enjoyed the write up. Glad to see you back on here, it's been far to long since we saw some of your work.


Cheers mate ! Nice to be missed, most didn't even notice I wasnt posting :lol: 



moono16v said:


> We'll done that look brilliant. Mirror finish on the sides!


Thanks really appreicate the kind words



JMorty said:


> Wowser!!! Nice work. I do love those wheels man.


The gold really does set the car off



awoogar said:


> Great work there buddy..


Thanks mr awoogar ! 

Cheers guys 
Baz


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Baz, 

Proper job on a Proper motor:buffer:

Chris:wave:


----------



## Powerff (Aug 9, 2013)

Great project mate, well done, you can tell by the photos that there was huge amount of time was spent in this car


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Great job on the iconic 22B, one of my all time favourite cars, and this one is exceptional


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the Vanquish pic. Was the front logo removed on purpose?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Baz,
> 
> Proper job on a Proper motor:buffer:
> 
> Chris:wave:


Cheers Chris ! Hope you are well down there mate 



sbrocks said:


> Great job on the iconic 22B, one of my all time favourite cars, and this one is exceptional


Thanks, it is in excellent condition



Guru said:


> Thanks for the Vanquish pic. Was the front logo removed on purpose?


No worries, yes the badge was removed as the original was chipped & the owner had a new one he wanted me to pop on for him. Well spotted :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely car and great work.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a great job, what pad and polish combo did you use on the glass?

Cheers Adam


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Auto Detox said:


> After the delivery driver unloaded outside my unit I inspected the car & called the owner


Just to make sure the car didn't get any on it? :lol:

Jokes aside. That is stunning work on an equally stunning car! :thumb:

Is that leather seats? Not my thing, but still awesome car!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely, nuff said :thumb:


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome machine!


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome car and a good job done


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

top work,what a car!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

brill as always Baz, awesome car too 
always nice to see before and after pics under lighting :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Yummy yummy, looks lovely.
Could almost be mine, AP's, PIAA driving lights......blue! ;-)


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Yummy yummy, looks lovely.
> Could almost be mine, AP's, PIAA driving lights......blue! ;-)


I knew you`d be posting on this thread :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

some might think im crazy....... but this is def a car I would buy if I won the lotto!!!

Stunning machine, and a stunning finish!!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome car! really wanted one back in the day, actually thinking about it I still do! Cracking work too :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ABC Detailing said:


> Lovely car and great work.


Thanks mate :thumb:



ADW111S said:


> This is a great job, what pad and polish combo did you use on the glass?
> 
> Cheers Adam


Hi Adam thanks mate, if memory services me right it was 3.02 & LC polishing pad via the rotary



Suberman said:


> Just to make sure the car didn't get any on it? :lol:
> 
> Jokes aside. That is stunning work on an equally stunning car! :thumb:
> 
> Is that leather seats? Not my thing, but still awesome car!


:lol: when I wrote that I knew someone would say something, good man ! the seats are half leather & do look much better in the flesh, the seats in evo's & subaru's of this era do look a bit dated now though



Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic job :thumb:


Cheers Miguel



Lewis_ said:


> Nice work!


Thanks Lewis



Prestige Detail said:


> Lovely, nuff said :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:



MB93 said:


> Awesome machine!





focustjohn said:


> Awesome car and a good job done





ardenvxr said:


> top work,what a car!


Thanks guys !



-Kev- said:


> brill as always Baz, awesome car too
> always nice to see before and after pics under lighting :thumb:


Howdy Kev, you know me mate always lights on the car but no tesco lights 



Envy Valeting said:


> Yummy yummy, looks lovely.
> Could almost be mine, AP's, PIAA driving lights......blue! ;-)


Easy Mr B ! Stop your dribbling & get back to work 



O`Neil said:


> I knew you`d be posting on this thread :lol:
> 
> :thumb:





Mr Gurn said:


> some might think im crazy....... but this is def a car I would buy if I won the lotto!!!
> 
> Stunning machine, and a stunning finish!!!


Thanks Mr Gurn & good luck with your numbers 



id_doug said:


> Awesome car! really wanted one back in the day, actually thinking about it I still do! Cracking work too :thumb:


Cheers Doug :thumb:

Thanks again gent's
Baz


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Great work, Baz.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning work!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I'm very jealous!
That's my all time favourite car! 

Last picture is brilliant


----------



## tomwrx (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning work on one of the best subarus ever made,


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome all round!:thumb:


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

Car looks stunning!, great job :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

fantastic detail on my favourite car of all time! absolutely gorgeous piece of kit :buffer:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

my fav impreza ever, thanx for sharing


----------

